# Anyo 1,2,3,4



## stick man

hi guys ..

how many (Anyo ) in modern arnis ?

i think 4 ..

if you have any clip about thim 

please put here .

see you ..


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman

4 stick and 8 hand.


----------



## stick man

Datu Tim Hartman said:


> 4 stick and 8 hand.


 

Oh , how are you master


good for hand i know only stick 

but i need link to Anyo or clip


if you have please put here


----------



## MJS

Do you have a teacher to learn from?  While clips/video/dvd are great reference tools, the best way it to learn from a teacher, live and in person.


----------



## stick man

MJS said:


> Do you have a teacher to learn from? While clips/video/dvd are great reference tools, the best way it to learn from a teacher, live and in person.


 

I know , i learned from teacher ....O.K.

but i need this only ... is this difficult ?


----------



## Rich Parsons

stick man said:


> I know , i learned from teacher ....O.K.
> 
> but i need this only ... is this difficult ?



I guess it is difficult.

Why not just go out and get yourself a video camera and tape them yourself since you learned from "teacher". 

Good Luck


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman

This one isn't bad.
http://video.google.com/videoplay?d...l=2&start=0&num=10&so=0&type=search&plindex=0


----------



## stick man

Rich Parsons said:


> I guess it is difficult.
> 
> Why not just go out and get yourself a video camera and tape them yourself since you learned from "teacher".
> 
> Good Luck


 

i wait you .. you better than me !!


----------



## stick man

Datu Tim Hartman said:


> This one isn't bad.
> http://video.google.com/videoplay?d...l=2&start=0&num=10&so=0&type=search&plindex=0


 
thanks master .. i see this befor ..

in fact , i wonderful more arnis on the web but not  Anyo recording

** last step in this clip is deferent from my teaching .

any way ...thank you for help me .


----------



## MJS

stick man said:


> I know , i learned from teacher ....O.K.
> 
> but i need this only ... is this difficult ?


 
Everyone performs the anyos a little different.  If you're that interested in taping, perhaps your teacher could perform them and you could have them as a reference.  One thing that you will not get from tapes is the fine points.  The tapes won't answer all your questions.  So..let me ask you this...why is it so difficult to ask your teacher rather than looking for video clips to learn from?

Mike


----------



## stick man

MJS said:


> Everyone performs the anyos a little different. If you're that interested in taping, perhaps your teacher could perform them and you could have them as a reference. One thing that you will not get from tapes is the fine points. The tapes won't answer all your questions. So..let me ask you this...why is it so difficult to ask your teacher rather than looking for video clips to learn from?
> 
> Mike


 

I know 
I know 
I know 
I know 
I know 

Now , i am not have a teacher ...o.k.

but i ask u becouse i need this ... o. k.

 if i have this why i write here ??

if u have good answer same 

GM :  Tim Hartman

answer me or no please ..

see ya .


----------



## arnisador

You can buy them via the web.


----------



## Rich Parsons

stick man said:


> i wait you .. you better than me !!




Nope I do not even know how to YELLLLLLLLLL AT EVERYONE IN MULTIPLE COLORS THE WAY YOU SEEM TOO. i CAN PUT CAPS LOCK ON, BUT THE SCRIPT SIZE CHANGES AND THE COLOR THINGS IS WAY TOO MUCH FOR ME. SO I GUESS YOU ARE TRULY BETTER THAN I AM. 

BESIDES i DEAL WITH HIGH TECH AT WORK ALL THE TIME IN THE EMBEDDED WORLD SO COMING HOME A TRYING TO MAKE END USER HIGH TECH WORK IS NOT SOMETHING I ENJOY. I PREFER TO JUST TEACH OR PRACTICE OS SOME OTHER HOBBY. 

ENJOY.


----------



## stick man

arnisador said:


> You can buy them via the web.


 

Thank u so much my friend  i try buy this soon .


----------



## Guro Harold

Hi Stick Man,

Please also consider using the site "search" option at the top of the forum page. You will find quite a few threads and posts concerning the Anyos.

BTW. I do own Datu Tim's Anyo VCD. I definitely recommend it as a reference source for the empty hand forms.

I hope that this helps.

Best regards,

Harold


----------



## Salagubang

I was a given a video copy of Modern Arnis in the Phils
They have 1 to 7 Anyos.


----------



## MJS

stick man said:


> I know , i learned from teacher ....O.K.
> 
> but i need this only ... is this difficult ?


 


stick man said:


> I know
> I know
> I know
> I know
> I know
> 
> Now , i am not have a teacher ...o.k.
> 
> but i ask u becouse i need this ... o. k.
> 
> if i have this why i write here ??
> 
> if u have good answer same
> 
> GM : Tim Hartman
> 
> answer me or no please ..
> 
> see ya .


 
I'm confused.  You have a teacher or you don't???  If you can find what you're looking for from what the folks here have been kind enough to post, good luck to you.  However, and I know you won't like this answer, but I'll say it anyway.  If you think that learning from a tape is anywhere near the same quality that you would get from a real live teacher, you're kidding yourself.  Sorry, but its just not the same, and I can't, with a clear mind, say to you that it will be the same.  I don't like to 'sugar coat' things, and make people think that it'll be the same when it isn't.  

But, in any case, it seems to me anyways, that you're not interested in hearing that.  You're more interested in a short cut.  That being said, Good luck in your training.

Mike


----------



## stick man

Rich Parsons said:


> Nope I do not even know how to YELLLLLLLLLL AT EVERYONE IN MULTIPLE COLORS THE WAY YOU SEEM TOO. i CAN PUT CAPS LOCK ON, BUT THE SCRIPT SIZE CHANGES AND THE COLOR THINGS IS WAY TOO MUCH FOR ME. SO I GUESS YOU ARE TRULY BETTER THAN I AM.
> 
> BESIDES i DEAL WITH HIGH TECH AT WORK ALL THE TIME IN THE EMBEDDED WORLD SO COMING HOME A TRYING TO MAKE END USER HIGH TECH WORK IS NOT SOMETHING I ENJOY. I PREFER TO JUST TEACH OR PRACTICE OS SOME OTHER HOBBY.
> 
> ENJOY.


 
Sorry , i am not understand you ...

Any way ..

Thanx ..Rich Parsons for sharing .


----------



## stick man

Palusut said:


> Hi Stick Man,
> 
> Please also consider using the site "search" option at the top of the forum page. You will find quite a few threads and posts concerning the Anyos.
> 
> BTW. I do own Datu Tim's Anyo VCD. I definitely recommend it as a reference source for the empty hand forms.
> 
> I hope that this helps.
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Harold


 
Very nice ..

Thank u for help me and sharing mr :Harold


----------



## stick man

Salagubang said:


> I was a given a video copy of Modern Arnis in the Phils
> They have 1 to 7 Anyos.


 

good ...

Why the difference between schools?

good .. can i get this CD as a gift to me  

thanks to passing mr : Salagubang


----------



## stick man

MJS said:


> I'm confused. You have a teacher or you don't??? If you can find what you're looking for from what the folks here have been kind enough to post, good luck to you. However, and I know you won't like this answer, but I'll say it anyway. If you think that learning from a tape is anywhere near the same quality that you would get from a real live teacher, you're kidding yourself. Sorry, but its just not the same, and I can't, with a clear mind, say to you that it will be the same. I don't like to 'sugar coat' things, and make people think that it'll be the same when it isn't.
> 
> But, in any case, it seems to me anyways, that you're not interested in hearing that. You're more interested in a short cut. That being said, Good luck in your training.
> 
> Mike


 
You really strange , O.K. 

thanks for sharing mr: Mike.


----------



## MJS

stick man said:


> You really strange , O.K.
> 
> thanks for sharing mr: Mike.


 
Ummm..ok.  Whats strange, is your persistant request for stuff that you should be learning from a teacher, yet in one post you say you have one and in another you say you don't.  

But, like I said...good luck in your, um...training.


----------



## Brian Johns

I agree with a lot of comments here. If you are new to the art, it is very difficult to learn the anyos and the subtleties of them without a qualified/certified teacher. If you have years of experience in the art, videos may be useful as a review or to refine the anyo.  Having said that, I would not recommend learning the anyos on your own. Seek out instruction. There is nothing like real life/hands on instruction.

Good luck.

Brian Johns


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

Brian Johns said:


> I agree with a lot of comments here. If you are new to the art, it is very difficult to learn the anyos and the subtleties of them without a qualified/certified teacher. If you have years of experience in the art, videos may be useful as a review or to refine the anyo. Having said that, I would not recommend learning the anyos on your own. Seek out instruction. There is nothing like real life/hands on instruction.
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> Brian Johns


 
Brian hit's this on the head just as Mike did earlier.  Anyo's video taped or on DVD are great to having as a learning reference tool.  However you need to actually learn it from a teacher to get it right.


----------



## Guro Harold

I agree with all the previous comments as well!

Please bear in mind Stick Man that MJS as well as the other members on this forum's intent is to help and assist each other.

This is something we do voluntarily because of our shared love of the Martial Arts.


----------



## stick man

MJS said:


> Ummm..ok. Whats strange, is your persistant request for stuff that you should be learning from a teacher, yet in one post you say you have one and in another you say you don't.
> 
> But, like I said...good luck in your, um...training.


 

mr:MJS

thank u for passing


----------



## stick man

Brian Johns said:


> I agree with a lot of comments here. If you are new to the art, it is very difficult to learn the anyos and the subtleties of them without a qualified/certified teacher. If you have years of experience in the art, videos may be useful as a review or to refine the anyo. Having said that, I would not recommend learning the anyos on your own. Seek out instruction. There is nothing like real life/hands on instruction.
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> Brian Johns


 

O.K. thank u so much mr:Brian Johns


----------



## stick man

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Brian hit's this on the head just as Mike did earlier. Anyo's video taped or on DVD are great to having as a learning reference tool. However you need to actually learn it from a teacher to get it right.


 

I need this for revew ....you know ??

thanks for passing mr: Brian R. VanCise


----------



## stick man

Palusut said:


> I agree with all the previous comments as well!
> 
> Please bear in mind Stick Man that MJS as well as the other members on this forum's intent is to help and assist each other.


 
O.K.  maybe I dis agree all your talking

but this ...




> This is something we do voluntarily because of our shared love of the Martial Arts


 
this is good speaking..

thanks for reply .


----------



## MJS

stick man said:


> mr:MJS
> 
> thank u for passing


 
Actually, I didn't pass on anything.  I gave you the best way to learn the anyos.  IMHO, you are the one that passed on my advice.


----------



## hapkenkido

there is a new video on youtube of Bob Quinn doing the 4 solo baston anyos. it is a very good video. do a search for "Modern Arnis solo baston anyos 1-4 with Bob Quinn". if i knew how to put the link in here i would. sorry.


----------



## Guro Harold

Here you go!

Bob, thanks for filming this!

Harold

[yt]PNeAnRD9sHs[/yt]


----------



## hapkenkido

Palusut,
  thank you for putting the video in here.


----------



## bobquinn

HELLO ALL,
My student Chip Pike just posted some anyos on youtube. go to bob quinn arnis. That is how I was taught from the Professor. Enjoy

Bob Quinn


----------



## Darkmoon

Dose Bob's Apat look a little funny to anyone else? Maybe it's just his version, but it looks like he's missing a step or two to me. What do you guys think?


----------



## MJS

Darkmoon said:


> Dose Bob's Apat look a little funny to anyone else? Maybe it's just his version, but it looks like he's missing a step or two to me. What do you guys think?


 

I just watched it a few times, and unless I'm missing something, I counted 19 moves, which is what I count when I perform it.

Mike


----------



## bobquinn

Soory guys, I just do the Anyos the way I was taught by the GM.
I'm not the smartest duck in the pond ,but if you could listen real close you would probly hear me counting to 19. Hey let's go to the pink book!

Peace!


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman

Darkmoon said:


> Dose Bob's Apat look a little funny to anyone else? Maybe it's just his version, but it looks like he's missing a step or two to me. What do you guys think?



He spun the wrong direction on move #8. He should have spun counter clockwise.


----------



## bobquinn

Ouch! That hurt!


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman

bobquinn said:


> Ouch! That hurt!


Nothing personal Bob. It was probably because you tried to stay in frame of the video. At least you're not afraid of putting yourself out there. There are many nay sayers but, you won't find a video of their own.


----------



## bobquinn

I just want to remind you that the camera puts 20 pounds( ok I'm not the most photogenic ) I stand to my words that I am not the smartest duck in the pond. Next week I will be putting some other stuff that will tickle ever ones fancy. Old stuff. Hey the big guy gave me the videos.


----------

